# my 98 w/full drift kit



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=skooter&album_id=97628


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice. Now I know kinda what mine would look like with the kit. You gonna put any mesh on the openings? Looks good, keep up the good work.


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i was looking into the mesh for the openings, but the way the kit is cut it would either have to be angled which i dont think would look to good, or i would have to drill holes on the bottom...i wouldn't mind drilling holes, but if i ever win the lotto and go turbo and get an intercooler i'd want to take the mesh out and the holes would still be there

so i dont know what to do at this point, but if i do get the mesh im going to spray it white to match the rims


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Very nice. Very clean. I like the no sticker look that you got going on. In my opinon i would have went with some gunmetal color wheels instead of the white, but other than that your ride fuckin rocks! Now that you got the looks department going on.. are you beefin up the suspension or the motor or anything? Whats the details on your ride?


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

besides what you can see:

place racing cai
stromung exhaust
hot shot headers
NOS 50 shot
front strut bar
short shifter

alpine deck
xm satellite radio
2- 12" rockford fosgate woofers
75wx4 punch rockford amp
140wx2 punch rockford amp
2- infinity 2way woofers


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

skooter said:


> *http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=skooter&album_id=97628 *




So where did you pick up the kit from and how much?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*yUp, nicely done.*

Definitely one of the best looking b14 I've seen, all it's missing is a huge intercooler.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Smooth looking ride!


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i got the kit in new york...i think they just ordered directly from street weapon...cost about 1000 with tax, and around 800 for installation and paint

mmm....intercooler....hopefully someday i'll need it


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Shit! Your from Palm Beach? Me too. Sweet. I will have to see this in person then. I will pm you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think mesh would look good too. Good lookin ride.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride.......looks real nice i like black cars!!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey i see that you didnt get the foglight option with your car, im plannin on gettin the drift on my ride so anyone know if the spaces on the left and right side of the front bumper will piece together properly around the foglights?


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

the factory fog lights wont fit with the drift kit, the holes are too big

your gonna have to get aftermarket foglights if you want them


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

> i got the kit in new york...i think they just ordered directly from street weapon...cost about 1000 with tax, and around 800 for installation and paint


Skooter, by the looks of things you had someone else do the install right? Did the drift kit have predrilled holes in the bumper for a smooth install or did they have to drill their own holes??

Travis


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I wanna know how you got that god-awful chrome door trim off. What a difference it makes with it all black. What did you put on there to cover where the trim used to be? I have a superblack 99 and I'm going for the all black look with dark gunmetal rims eventually.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes please let me know as well i would like to take off the chrome and also repaintthe black inbetween the doors


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

im not sure if the holes were predrilled, i just took the box to the shop and never even opened it

you could probably call street weapon and they'll let you know for sure (858) 587-0501


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

when i bought the car, it didnt have chrome trim on it....so either the 98 doesnt come with it, or the previous owner removed it

but i havent seen any other 200sx with it, only sentras so i dont think it came with the car


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh hes right, 98's dont come with the chrome door trim probably just previous b14 models because i have a 98 as well


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nevermind...i noticed you guys have 99 sentras, 1998 200SX's didnt come with it so i guess they just skipped it


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

*NICE*

dude! that sentra is freakin sweet! i have one of the same year, and i AM gunna buy that kit, i love drift, that is for sure the best lookin b14 i've seen. what motor do you have in there? have you ran it at the track? what are you plans? great job on that man, keep postin updates. and by the way .. i hate civics too!!


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

Im glad you like ...it's got the 1.6 in it and even with it's current mods it's slow as sh*t, i was planning on taking it to the track in a few weeks when i hook the nos back up. I want to see what it'll do with that.

the next mods for the car are cams and a computer upgrade, if i ever get some cash flow. oh and a mesh for the holes in the bumper


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Dang. Taking off that chrome window trim, makes a huge difference. awesome. Ive got a black 97 200sx. I think im gonna take a look at how to do that. wouldnt want to screw that up tho. that would suck.

Car looks great btw, I love the Black and White. Look Clean.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

98 200s dont come with the chrome trim they changed alot of cosmetic appearances for that year. i think it was for the better only that the 98 SE stock hubs are ugly as f*ck....but...that can be fixed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice car, sorry about the ga16


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

GA16's can be pretty fast, i like mine, good gas mileage when i want it and i can open it up and kill some bitch ass posers! i just got my new j spec GA16 tranny (new not a used one) unorthodx flywheel, and a stage four 4 puck racing clutch. all i have to say is OMG, the gear ratios in the tranny have a lower final gear so the gears are shorter and its quicker. i have 2 1/4" mandrel bend cat back, apexi dunk exhaust, a high flow cat, hot shot headers, weapons r dargon intake with a custom large dyer hose and a sheet mettal air concotion (in other words a home made ram air kit) that cuts off the heat from the rest of the engine, so that it only breaths only the air coming outa the dyer hose. i'll admit, its a bit funny lookin, but works better for me, then a CAI, i live where it rains and snows a lot and the filter gets destoryed in the winter, and if your not careful you blow your engine!... ANY WAYS ... cams ECU and the timing is advanced 18 degrees, it was the best when i had my car dyno tuned. i also have an apexi eninge controler, i can adjust the timing, when my VVL kicks in. i can burn the tires in 1st, 2nd and 3rd, and 4th chrip 'em. its sooooo fun to ran at the track on 104 octane race gas and an octane booster, MUAHAHAHA, that thing f*cking flys, i havent raced it at the track with the lighter tranny and flywheel and the 4puck clutch yet. but i'll be there weds to race and see. my 1/4 time WAS 15.2 @95 mph, i had a reaction time of .505.... i can drive pretty well.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

imagine if you had some boost.....nice time.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

thanks dude, i've been pullin consitantly between 15.2 (which is my best) and about 15.8, it really depends on the temp and where i am, but i'm looin to break into the 14's this week.


----------

